# Triton Router Plate



## Moab (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a pre-drilled plate to mount my Triton router in a table?


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi moab, i bought mine from amszon.com


----------



## Moab (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, Wil. Looks like a good one. How do you like it? Does it have a predrilled hole for the winder height adjustment? Did you get the aluminum or phenolic plate?


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

ha mob,i really like it,it does have the predrilled hole for the hight adjustment.at the time i didn't know about the aluminum ones so i bought phonolic plate it works great.hope this help you. 

wil141


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

moab,i bid some checking and i ordered the pro-plate #40-026it is phonolic plate and the price was 25.45 i talked to larry at amazon i think it's a benchdog plate but it fits triton. the tel #i have is 1-800 635-5140.


----------

